# craftsman model 315.17492 Part Question



## moparman (Dec 14, 2010)

The actuator slide that locks and unlocks the shaft on my Craftsman Model 31517492 is broken. The part number is 612839-001 and according to the Craaftsman website it is no longer available. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement part? The router is in otherwise good shape but is basically inusable without the actuator. Thanks!


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Most times, Sears uses a different company to make their tools and that company most times uses the same parts & 3's in their machine. 
Try typing in the part # in Google or some other search engine, and you may find it listed under a different tool manufacturer's name. I've done this quite a few times with great results. 
Also, search for the # in eBay. Plenty outdated parts on their site.
Hope this helps.
Pete


----------

